# Not the same as when I was a kid....



## MedicPrincess (Mar 27, 2008)

So we ran a call at my daughters middle school yesterday.  14yo F, possible OD was the call.  ALS FD onscene before me, meets me at the truck and says the school resource officer was notified this young lady had been tried some crack for her first time.  Turns out she found a baggie of "something" in her neighborhood, took it to school, shared with some friends, who then in turn told the resource officer (who is also an SO Deputy).  He did is field test on it, and VIOLA....crack.

She had 2 rocks, sucked on them for a bit. VSS at this point.  Very scared.  So we load her up, one of the FF says he would feel better if I took one of them along, so he loaded up as well.

On the way there, while having a chat with the girl, I could have opened my own can of whoop.... on myself when I heard myself say..

"Listen, Crack today isn't like Crack was when we were kids (motioning to the FF with me)...."

His eyebrows went up, and he got this big ole WTF smile going on....so I had to finish now...

"Crack today isn't the same.  They put stuff in it now that will kill you quick.....You can't just be licking crack you find on the side of the road, unless you are wanting to die fast...."

By now the freakin' FF is about to loose it listening to me.....

I never dreamed I would be giving the "Things are different" speech, and relate it to the quality of the CRACK that is found on the streeets!!!!!!

So of course before we could get available in the ER, that little turd had let everyone know about my *DON'T LICK CRACK* talk!:wacko::wacko:  UGH!!! My partner left me today with the parting words of...."And remember....Crack kills!  Dont LICK STRANGE CRACK!!!"....witch


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh god. That is just hilarious. I hope you're not speaking about the quality of crack from experience.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2008)

Is that like at Woodstock with the batch of bad acid going round?


----------



## MMiz (Mar 27, 2008)

I can remember my old high school teacher telling stories of the school back during the 70s.  Legend says the principal would come over the PA and warn kids not to buy ludes from the guy selling the bad batch down the street.  Those were the days... those were the days


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 28, 2008)

Your suppose to smoke it not lick it....dumb kids....lol!


----------



## certguy (Mar 28, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I can remember my old high school teacher telling stories of the school back during the 70s.  Legend says the principal would come over the PA and warn kids not to buy ludes from the guy selling the bad batch down the street.  Those were the days... those were the days




OOOOOOHHHHH  WWWWOOOOOOOWWWWW MAN ! Put some Pink Floyd on the 8 track .


----------



## certguy (Mar 28, 2008)

Something like that would've warranted a " PLEASE TELL ME YOU DIDN'T SAY THAT " speech from my old manager . LOL


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2008)

MMiz said:


> during the 70s....  Those were the days... those were the days



The 70's...the decade that started with Watergate and ended with disco...'nuff said.


----------



## piranah (Mar 28, 2008)

lol i was born in the late 80's...so i have no idea bout the 70's besides the music...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bell bottoms*

Ah the 70's..... Mother Juggs and Speed!  WOOT! WOOT!B)


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 28, 2008)

What's crack? It's it something you get after an earthquake?
Oh no sorry, that's crack's!
NZ has just banned Party Pills, prehaps everyone will suck on crack rocks instead now!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 10, 2008)

lol, goes on the list for "things said in the moment".


----------



## firetender (Apr 10, 2008)

When I was a kid, if you licked crack, nobody'd kiss you.

(Shoot me!  Couldn't resist.)


----------



## Jon (Apr 10, 2008)

firetender said:


> When I was a kid, if you licked crack, nobody'd kiss you.
> 
> (Shoot me!  Couldn't resist.)


An Australian folk singer named Eric Bogle wrote a song on that... the lyrics are here:
http://ericbogle.net/lyrics/lyricspdf/sillyslangsong.pdf


----------



## Meursault (Apr 10, 2008)

"they put stuff in it that will kill you quick"
Like cocaine?

So how exactly did you find out about how much worse crack is now? I mean, in the good old days, people (Richard Pryor, anyone?) were using diethyl ether to extract it and setting themselves on fire. I don't think they were licking it, though, and that might make all the difference.

You should be commended for going out of your way to teach that kid a valuable life lesson, and improving the image of EMS in the process.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 11, 2008)

This posts has me singing that song... "Lick my neck, my back, lick my pu$$y and my crack...."


----------

